# There's a Z32 and a Sentra in this children's book!



## TunersCare (Sep 3, 2016)

Ok, full disclosure, I know that because I wrote it, and a fellow Z32 owner illustrated it. But hear me out... we are donating $1 from every book sale to the Bleeding Disorder Foundation. This is the first in a series of books about car enthusiasts, car culture, and motorsports aimed at early reader (ages 0-5) and printed in a "board book" - the glossy cardboard pages that are ideal for toddlers. We really want to get them printed, but it takes 500 copies minimum to print these kind of books, so we are running a pre-order on Kickstarter. Can you spare $14 for longtime Nissan guys and a good cause? Thanks all, much appreciated!

More info about the book is here:
Nicky Is Stanced Out

And the Kickstarter pre-order is here:
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/tunerscare/nicky-is-stanced-out-car-club-culture-for-early-re


----------



## jonminkun36 (6 mo ago)

Is this book still on sale somewhere?


----------



## alarmingprefer (9 mo ago)

jonminkun36 said:


> Is this book still on sale somewhere?


I think yes


----------



## alarmingprefer (9 mo ago)

I can even tell where it can be ordered.


----------



## jonminkun36 (6 mo ago)

alarmingprefer said:


> I can even tell where it can be ordered.


I have a great desire to purchase this book for my son. I think it will be very useful for him. I even asked to write my assignment, found https://edubirdie.com/write-my-assignment in order to take the time to search. But everything is empty, if you still know where you can get it, then I will be very grateful. In reality, I no longer have the strength, I dream of taking it in my hands and giving it to my son.


----------

